# Do Animals Have Souls?



## Jenny Smedley

Hi everyone
Pleased to meet you. I wanted to ask a question. I'm researching a book, and I'm finding some amazing evidence of pets having souls. So, I wondered what do you think? Do they have souls?

Jenny


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

i believe they have souls  i actually think they have much more stronger souls than humans because they are so kind genourous and forgiving. this is an interesting thread and i shall have to keep track of it 
sorry i have no evidence 
xxx


----------



## Memorial

Hi Jenny

Yes, animals have souls, or spirit, sentient otherworldlyness. What do I base this on? Other than reading accounts, both human and animal related I've had first hand experience of it, perhaps like many others who have had close animal companions and they die.

I recall one instance especially. About 10 or so years ago my cat, Oscar, died. He was around 10 years old, and had been suffering with a stomach tumor (if I recall correctly). He had been visiting the vet a few times, who only could alleviate some of the discomfort. Oscar got much worse, and the kindest thing to be done was to be put to sleep, though this was never discussed as such. The night before Oscar went to the vets I had stayed up with him most of the night, he was purring in a strangly serene manner. The next day he went to the vet who put him on a drip. Over the next night Oscar passed away whilst at the vets. It was a Saturday.

Forgive the length, but this leads up the experience I had. Of course being thoroughly upset I took Oscar's parting very badly. He was a very good buddy, a gentleman cat and faithful, I was very close to him and loved him I guess. About 6-7 months after Oscar's death I was in bed, having woken up in the morning. I sensed something jumping up on the bottom of the bed, then sensed very slight ethereal foot treads going up along my back, which then settled near the pillow where my head was resting. It almost felt as if something had touched my head, as if a nudge, or sniffing, a breath?

Then the feeling of something moving away, then jumping off the bed, no sounds at all though. I thought to myself it might be one of the cats as we still had 3 others, and thought one was in the room. So I turned over, removing the covers to see if one of the cats was there. There was no cat, and the door was shut, so a cat couldn't possibly have entered the room. This experience must have lasted no more than 30 seconds, I had not been thinking about Oscar, nor anything really. It was over 6 months since his passing.

Why do I think this may have been Oscar visiting? Well it suddenly struck me that this experience was exactly what Oscar used to do many, many times when alive. Especially coming up, walking along the bed to where the pillow was and my head, purring in my ear, to say good morning! The other thing was when Oscar died at the vets he was in essence alone, I had not said 'good bye' to him as a finality. I can't help thinking that he wanted to 'see' me or me 'see' him to say he was OK, happy, free from pain or just passing to visit from curiosity, or sensed that he was very close to myself and chose to say 'Hello'!

I never had another 'visit' like that from Oscar, if it was, I was not asleep, nor was I or had been thinking about him around this time? I can only base it on what I knew Oscar's habits were in life, and this is what I recall about this experience - that it was exactly like Oscar, at least in spirit.

There are other, more subtle, experiences, I've had. One was with another cat who had passed several months before - though it was not as vivid as with Oscar. Other experiences with cats where you certainly know there is something going on behind those eyes. 

So, yes, souls they have, or at least how those sensitive to it pick it up as spirits. There is no finite proof, but by all accounts suggest something is going on here. Something that 'science' will never get to understand?

Thanks


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I firmly believe that yes dogs and cats and maybe even other animals have souls!
I know that they have said this many times on Most Haunted, Also that animals can see human spirits as well as the animal ones! 
Wish I could see a spirit altho i'd prob run a mile lol.*


----------



## Guest

i used to live in the attic room of a tudor house years ago and every night when i turned the light out an invisible cat used to jump up on my bed start padding , circle then lye down it wasnt scxarey or owt more cute ............ i had my very own jasper the frienly ghost cat ......... ive picked up on other peoples dead pets too


----------



## Guest

siamese candrika said:


> i used to live in the attic room of a tudor house years ago and every night when i turned the light out an invisible cat used to jump up on my bed start padding , circle then lye down it wasnt scxarey or owt more cute ............ i had my very own jasper the frienly ghost cat ......... ive picked up on other peoples dead pets too


do you know i cant beleve u said that...ive experienced the cat on the bed circleing...and my cousin has also experienced the same.

i wonda if its the same as the black dog jumping on people??? my mum experienced that one.

yes i do beleve animals have souls.


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> do you know i cant beleve u said that...ive experienced the cat on the bed circleing...and my cousin has also experienced the same.
> 
> i wonda if its the same as the black dog jumping on people??? my mum experienced that one.
> 
> yes i do beleve animals have souls.


i just think some souls dont move onto the next dimenssion


----------



## cats4eva

I definately think cats and other animals have souls. xx


----------



## wooliewoo

My old cat has been seen sat by me several times by a spiritulist so there must be something in it all..........


----------



## cats4eva

I've had a few slight experiences - nothing like a cat sat on the bed or anything but sometimes I get a feeling or see something out of the corner of my eye and know who it is - if that makes any sense? x


----------



## gillieworm

I do wholeheartidly believe animals have souls. I'm a dog person so I talk more from a dog point of view as I have no experience of other animals.

How can something so kind, loving, loyal and perfect be completely empty inside?? I just don't believe that is the case. I believe that your personailty is your soul and every dog I have had over the years has had completely different personalities.

Friends and family have claimed to have seen, felt or heard their passed over pets, although I have never personally experienced anything and I am not a believer of ghosts (need to see it with my own eyes to believe)


----------



## Jenny Smedley

My own dog actually reincarnated to come back to me, so I firmly believe they have souls too!


----------



## Guest

i remember reading a story in chat or take a break magazine this womans husband had died a while before and she decided to get a kitten to keep her company ,as this kitten matured it started to resemble her husband more and more and even act like him , it would be nice to think her husband took reincarnation in the cat so he could carry on being with his wife for the rest of her days on earth xxx


----------



## Guest

my next door neighbour hd her 16 year old staffy put down a few years ago, she told be about a year or so ago that she scenced he was in her house...she even told me she got a breif smell of him...made my hair stand on end it did...he did something but i cant rememba wat she said he did for her to know it was him.
as corney as it sounds its true.


----------



## catzndogz

i do belive that animals have souls both cats & dogs. when my mum passed away 3 years ago that night i stopped at my dad's so he wouldn't be alone. that night i felt something padding on my pillow. i knew it was my old cat blackie but then i thought it can't be; has he'd passed away 2 years earlier. also that same day has mum passed away there was a robin sat on my car & each day for the next 2 weeks it was there; on the day of mum's funreal the robin went away. but on her birthday & xmas i always see a robin.
so yes animals & people have souls that vist us in times of sadness.


----------



## Jenny Smedley

If anyone would like their story considered to be in the book, please fill in the form on my website, as I'm unable to use anything published on the internet. Thanks!

Love
Jenny


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Well my bro has a 300yr old cottage that was used by smugglers and the like in the past, and there are plenty of cold /hot spots there, i have also experienced the feeling of a cat brushing past my legs when sitting at the table more than once, and i have looked down to see nothing there! My sisterinlaw has also had this happen! And my nephew used to see a little boy stood outside the front door, but no one else could see him! Spooky buty true!*


----------



## Pseudolientje

Just a quick questions, Gillie, what do you mean with "your personality is your soul"? And just in general, what do we mean when we talk about a soul? It is hard to speak about it without knowing exactly what we mean with a soul.
Do we consider the soul as being apart from the physical being and to exist on its own? Or is it a collection of feelings and emotions that we (and ofc animals) have?


----------



## canuckjill

I also believe. My wonderful aussie/shep Tre cross died a few days before I got my rough collie and she has so many of Tre's traits it's unbelievable that it's a coincidence the older she gets the more she reminds me of Tre which is a good thing. Tre died of bladder cancer at 10 years old. 07/08 was a bad cancer year for us our Toby died of cushings , Tre as above and Lacey a shep x we rescued at 9 days old died at 9 yrs old of bone cancer all in a 6 month period. nov, March and May our 15 yr old cat also died in July 07 of a stroke or heart attack. Yet I still feel them in my house and occassionly call them then remember. I do believe they watch over our remaining pets and our new ones...Jill


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

oh right i get this now  sorry im a bit slow at times  iv got a few stories (just short) just about rats, though i believe all animals have souls  my great grandma used to be linked with the paranormal, im not too sure how `cause its not mentioned much, but i think she was some kind of medium opr seer and saw ghosts a few times, which is maybe where i get it from :S im not sure 
anyway , i used to have a rat called caramel who lost the use of his back legs so in order to make sure he didnt suffer and was supllied with food and water and comfort away from the other rats he slept by me in a little box on my bed. he used to walk around the bed and rest by my feet, and after he died, and still i can feel the little footsteps and the sense of him being there (very much like the cat story told earlier)  and i know its horrible to choose favourites, bu i did have a favourite rat called Goober who i had since he was a baby, he was very tame and affectionate. He was always sitting in my lap or arms licking my hand or falling asleep or even watching tv, then tragically when he got older his breathing got ragged and he developed a breathing condition  i knew he was dying so i cuddled him in, and stroked him , cradling him in my arms like he always liekd to be  and he died right there in my arms. after that i felt like i lost part of myself but i thought to myself that somehow i could feel his prescencne and that he was watching over me, and when im upset i always feel like Goober is there to comfort me in my arms like i always did for him 
sorry i talk too much  i have loads of random stories like that but they are the most memorable  i think iv seena guinea pig spirit before when i was little in my room as well :S
xxx


----------



## Jenny Smedley

These are lovely stories, but unfortunately as they've now been posted here, I can't consider them for the book. Any that go in the book have to have not been published on the internet 

Love
Jenny


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

aww whys that 
xxxx


----------



## Jenny Smedley

Just the way publishers are I guess  They like original material in their books.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

silly publishers


----------



## marianne

I think they definitely have souls. You all might think this sounds crazy, but I was at the beach last week. I was sitting on the balcony at night and began remembering all of my sweet dogs and cats that have passed away over the years (4 this year alone!) As I was watching the clouds cross over the sky I swear some of them took the shapes of my pets! Maybe I just wanted them to look like them. I didn't see the clouds like that the days after. Also sometimes my 1 year old goldens just look around a room like they see their pals. I gives me hope that someday I'll see them all again. MA


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

marianne said:


> I think they definitely have souls. You all might think this sounds crazy, but I was at the beach last week. I was sitting on the balcony at night and began remembering all of my sweet dogs and cats that have passed away over the years (4 this year alone!) As I was watching the clouds cross over the sky I swear some of them took the shapes of my pets! Maybe I just wanted them to look like them. I didn't see the clouds like that the days after. Also sometimes my 1 year old goldens just look around a room like they see their pals. I gives me hope that someday I'll see them all again. MA


no you wern't imagining the clouds, thats happened to be quite a bit :O
creepy or what , and ther was like this golden haze they were heading to it was weird:s i don't really believe in heaven, but i found that so strange, have faith i'm sure you'll see them again, they probably visit you when you're sleeping so as not to scare you 
xx


----------



## kimpossible

I definitely believe all pets have souls. Lhasa apsos are believed to carry the souls of tibetan monks.


----------



## helz

...now does the word 'soul' actually have a deffinition?
Most of the responses here seem to be about ghosts.

I consider souls and ghosts to be 2 different things, a ghost (something I don't belive in) in my opinion is a person/animal that once lived returing to 'our world' in some form or another.

The way I consider a soul, is the part of us that you can't touch, our feelings, opinions, personalities, loves and fears, knowledge and ignorance, happiness and sadness.

So as far as my consideration of a soul is concered, then yes animals and people alike have souls, but I do not believe that either return to visit/haunt us when the die.


----------



## Hennish

I am sure animals have souls. I have had no experiences like that, but I think anything that can feel (i.e. moods) has a soul.


----------



## Lovmypets

It maybe hard to believe but I did see a cat of mine a year after he was kit by a car. I will never forget it. I truley believe that animals have souls.


----------



## ziggyjrt

i think so my cat Perry passed away after a short illness 10 days ago, and i believe he has visited us twice,first time i was awoken by light footsteps on my flooring in my bedroom my other pets were all accounted for and all asleep. a few minutes earlier my hubby heard a cat meow n ear him but there wasn't any around,then on sunday i was looking at my birds and i felt a sniffing sensation on my leg lokked around straight away and again nothing there,i believe it was Perry letting me know he was ok ,because his passing was so unexpected, coincidence? wishful thinking?once maybe but three times. i think they have souls


----------



## thedogsmother

When my last two dogs went to the bridge they both visited me again I am 100% sure of this. I had a very vivid dream about my staffy Bodger and when I woke up all the pain and guilt I felt about his death was gone and I swear it was a visit from him, with Chance my last dog I know he hung around until I was strong enough to cope with his passing and I even felt him nuzzling my hand at night, so I would have to say animals deffinately have souls.


----------



## ziggyjrt

yes i know what you mean i felt a definate sniff and gentle nudge that cats do,i was so pleased to think it was him


----------



## jenniferx

I would love to believe in afterlives and spirits etc... and that I'd see all the wonderful animals and people that had already passed away but in truth I don't think there is.


----------



## Jenny Smedley

I have to respectfully disagree. During my research for Pets Have Souls Too, which I'm happy to say has become a best-seller, I found so many wonderful stories about pets and their obvious souls, from people of all walks of life, that I am totally convinced that they do have souls, just like us


----------



## ziggyjrt

congratulations on your book, i can only go by my own personal circumstances, my cat Perry only recently passed away, i know he came to see me, twice so far


----------



## Spaniel mad

Our springer was pts 4 years ago

I often see her

The first time i was walking past the kitchen and see a dog sitting by the doorway. I assumed it was our other springer so i started asking why she was there as i walked into the living room.

To my surprise as i walked into the living room Kaydee (other springer) was sat on the sofa.


----------



## ziggyjrt

Spaniel mad said:


> Our springer was pts 4 years ago
> 
> I often see her
> 
> The first time i was walking past the kitchen and see a dog sitting by the doorway. I assumed it was our other springer so i started asking why she was there as i walked into the living room.
> 
> To my surprise as i walked into the living room Kaydee (other springer) was sat on the sofa.


wow, i didn't see Perry just heard & felt a sniff & nudge on the back of my legs, does she look solid, when you see her? if you get what i mean


----------



## Spaniel mad

ziggyjrt said:


> wow, i didn't see Perry just heard & felt a sniff & nudge on the back of my legs, does she look solid, when you see her? if you get what i mean


Yeah which is what made me think it was Kaydee

I was really scared at first but then i felt blessed as no one else has seen her.


----------



## marmite

every time i have a bath, i can here a cat in there purring and cleaning its self! i have 2 cats but i know its not them coz i always have the door shut and the first time i heard it i got out the bath to find the cat but wasnt 1 there! i still hear it every time i have a bath. 
i am a big beliver of ghosts have a few nice one in my house. oh and 4got quite often see a black cat walking the halway in the evening (my cats arnt black) so i guess thats the 1 in the bathroom.xx


----------



## Jenny Smedley

Every day I hear more wonderful stories like these  If anyone has any doubts look up the dog on the motorway on Youtube. It's upsetting in a way, but so uplifting and convincing that it's worth it.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Theres loads of dog on motorway. Which one are we looking at?


----------



## thedogsmother

Is it this one?
YouTube - Dog rescues dog from highway in Chile


----------



## ziggyjrt

thedogsmother said:


> Is it this one?
> YouTube - Dog rescues dog from highway in Chile


that's so sad, what a little hero, bless them both xxx


----------



## Jenny Smedley

That's the one. It is very sad yes, but what interested me was why did the second dog do it? Did he do it for love of his companion? Out of respect? Of not wanting his friend's body destroyed? I believe so. Therefore to me he has all the requisites of having a soul.


----------



## Spaniel mad

OMG that is soo sad

Such a brave dog aswell x


----------



## WENDY517

yes i firmly believe without any shadow of doubt that the animal spirit world exist.
everything had a shadow even a shadow has a soul.
theres too much evidence to disbelieve that such a thing exist but only in a different life a different world space and time,


----------



## Guest

I still see my 3 year old cat Toby around my house. He died in April this year.


----------



## Katie1989

Well if they dont have souls then i'm a crazy person as i have seen at least 2 animals that i know have passed on and one that i dont know if it was a spirt/soul or it was my, my mums and our dogs imagination because we was all on a walk with my step-dad at a nature reserve and we saw this dog running towards us, my dogs are very dog aggressive when there together and they both saw it and started then it just dissaperd into thin air but it could have ran off down the bushes but my step-dad who has better eye sight then me and my mum didnt see it and we went looking for it and there was nothing sorry to go on but i've seen animal souls first hand i firmly belive they exist


----------



## Kinjilabs

Just look into the eyes of your pet, that is the window to their soul, the eyes have it!


----------



## tomkitten'ssissy

Yes they do. 
Every so often when Tom died, you could smell a sweet scent. I was looking it up on the internet and it said that if you can smell a sweet smell, there is a prescence. It means that the spirit is incorruptable and the body will not rot. Which is true, because we had him cremated. I believe animals have souls. And i still believe that Tom is with me.


----------



## Rick

My father died some years ago.

When we got Bodie shortly after there were times when I felt as if I recognised my father in the dog.

Does anyone think this is possible?


----------



## ziggyjrt

a house we lived in a few years ago had supernatural activity, 2 of my dogs were very sensitive , we often heard our names called, dogs heard it too, door would open on their own when i was the only one in and my dog saw it too, also one dog would not go in the lounge at all, and one dog would bark at the empy sofa,i am sure they could see whatever it was in the house.i believe they have souls/spirit and can see them too.


----------



## WENDY517

when our dearly beloved dougal died last year november 26th 2008
he had been buried in the back garden under a rosetree
he had only been laid to rest for hrs that day but we smelt his odour,
his presence was there around us, i went to his grave and felt a closenes a warmth telling me that he had departed from this life and was living in the next life, our local vets told me his scent would remain in our house for over 6 months,, i do believe there is another life after this one


----------



## Jenny Smedley

I would really love for everyone who posted one of these amazing experiences to email them to me, because then they might go in my next book. ([email protected])
And Rick, yes that certainly is possible. I call these pets animal angels because they allow the spirit of a loved one to communicate through them.
Please email me, or I can't use them.
Jenny


----------



## ferniegirl

I love rabbits and over the years have had many. A few years ago I had one called Miffy - a big, black bunny with the most endearing personality. I used to have him in the house a lot, he had a litter tray in the corner of the living room and was so clean. He would spend his time stretched out like a long draught excluder, totally relaxed in our company and he would snuggle into my lap in the evenings and sometimes fall asleep.

When he was only 4.5, he got a strange lump on the corner of his eye. It turned out to be a melanoma. We had it removed several times and it kept growing back aggressively. Eventually the cancer went into his lymph nodes and I made the heart-breaking decision to have him put to sleep. I cried every day for weeks and missed him desperately.

About two months after his death, my 12 year old (at the time) daughter and I were sitting on the sofa. I suddenly heard a very loud thump down by my feet and a rattling sound like parchment paper being shaken. My daughter heard it too and jumped saying 'what was that'?

I knew exactly what it was. Miffy used to lie on my lap and then jump down with a big 'thump' - he would then shake his head and his ears would slap together making a distinct sound.

I knew then that Miffy's spirit had been sitting on my lap, just as he normally did every evening and he had jumped down as normal, shaken his head and sat at my feet washing his ears. The fact it was SO loud and my daughter heard it as well means that I know I wasn't mistaken.

So yes, they do have souls and they are around in spirit. It gave me great comfort and even though I have another gorgeous girl bunny who sits on my lap now, I still think of him every day.


----------



## Guest

I still see my special little cat Toby around my home. I know he is always with me.


----------



## Jenny Smedley

The book is out now, in W H Smiths etc. It's called _Pets Have Souls Too _- let me know if you get it and if you enjoy it. I certainly enjoyed writing it!


----------



## vet-2-b

wow thats amazing

personaly i dont no but i hope that pets and humans have souls and that there is a after life in hevan it keeps u humble to belive in it .it makes me feel that death is not a horrible thing but a part of life which one day hopefully far away that i and many others will have to face


----------



## Jenny Smedley

The people I interviewed for the book would have convinced me - if I hadn't been convinced already


----------



## Nickyglow

I'm a firm believer in that animals have souls. Tigsy has yet to visit me herself but I know I she is being looked after by my Guardian Angel 

Timmy on the other hand I would consider an old soul, he is very serene and just sits here watching everything like he has seen it all before. It's his eyes that give it away though and I would love to see what he has seen


----------



## Leigh P

I have had many experiences of long gone cats that I have owned. I have had many "corner of the eye" sightings of one of my old cats walking through a door. Have heard collar bells, meowing etc.

The one experience which proved to me that it was "real" was that one night I was lying in bed, had only just turned off the light but was no way near sleep. I felt a cat jump up onto the bed, walk along and then jump up onto the window sill behind me from my pillow. I was sure that there weren't any of my living cats in the room, so took a look at the window sill only to see that it was empty. Thinking that it was probably the springs of my bed pinging, I laid down again. A few seconds later I felt a cat jump onto my pillow, felt a sensation on my arm, a cat walk along the bed and then jump off. I turned on the light at this point and looked at my arm, a long scratch was appearing which was only just starting to bleed! I got up, opened my bedroom door and went downstairs, only to see all my cats asleep on the sofa.

Not sure which cat this was that had passed, but know that he or she was only trying to get my attention.

I had that scratch for a few weeks too!


----------



## sk8rchik13ny

OK...Well im probably the only one to have this opinion,and hope none of you think less of me for this...but here goes..with all the traumatic stuff that went on in my life,since 14,when I got her,my first cocker spaniel and I were each others LIVES!!! from living home to geting kicked out,she was always there.she was immensley smart.trained her to even find tobacco,lik training drug dogs,knew the find command for anything..even chocolate,lol! knew every trick you could think of,even crawling..won a 2nd place best mannered dog show contest.was a small town thing.And that was with her being handled by my brother at the time.i couldnt be there to do it myself,why i think she took 2nd.was an offleash dog,followed my friends and I around city streets.even attacked people before at my command to go get em! never seen a dog in my life that was this smart.but alas,my mom bought and used her as a breeder,and in my opinion bred her too young and she had 8 litters...i think waaayy!! too many.and she grew a tumor on her and within 3 wks her health declined and she passed away one night in our bedroom in her sleep...I still cry sometimes.try to be strong though.but if dogs or any animals had souls..she would have come at least to ease my pain..I've just been taught though growing up that animals dont have souls and why their not mentioned in the bible...but religion is a touchy topic,and i dont want to touch any nerves,or start debates over it..but i believe,so I can just go on day to day and someday will find out for myself if my best 4legged friends are waiting for me,and what ive been taught was wrong.


----------



## serpentseye

definately, how can you look into qa border collie's eyesand say it has no soul?


----------



## Dirky47

In my own perception, they do have and it goes in heaven like human souls/.


----------



## Jenny Smedley

sk8rchik13ny said:


> OK...Well im probably the only one to have this opinion,and hope none of you think less of me for this...but here goes..with all the traumatic stuff that went on in my life,since 14,when I got her,my first cocker spaniel and I were each others LIVES!!! from living home to geting kicked out,she was always there.she was immensley smart.trained her to even find tobacco,lik training drug dogs,knew the find command for anything..even chocolate,lol! knew every trick you could think of,even crawling..won a 2nd place best mannered dog show contest.was a small town thing.And that was with her being handled by my brother at the time.i couldnt be there to do it myself,why i think she took 2nd.was an offleash dog,followed my friends and I around city streets.even attacked people before at my command to go get em! never seen a dog in my life that was this smart.but alas,my mom bought and used her as a breeder,and in my opinion bred her too young and she had 8 litters...i think waaayy!! too many.and she grew a tumor on her and within 3 wks her health declined and she passed away one night in our bedroom in her sleep...I still cry sometimes.try to be strong though.but if dogs or any animals had souls..she would have come at least to ease my pain..I've just been taught though growing up that animals dont have souls and why their not mentioned in the bible...but religion is a touchy topic,and i dont want to touch any nerves,or start debates over it..but i believe,so I can just go on day to day and someday will find out for myself if my best 4legged friends are waiting for me,and what ive been taught was wrong.


The bible doesn't talk much (although it does some) about how animals can get to heaven because the bible is an instruction manual for humans - besides, animals can't read 
In my next book on pet souls (out next June) I follow up on the first book, Pets Have Souls Too. The things I have heard and seen have convinced me without a shadow of a doubt that they do have souls. For another thing - try imagining a heaven without animals. It's impossible


----------



## lorilu

*Yes.* ♥ ♥


----------



## Happy Paws2

I do hope so, because if they haven't then I don't one either.


----------



## noushka05

the bible says No they dont have souls, i dont believe that at all!..... so i dont believe in the God i was brought up to believe in.


----------



## WENDY517

yes animals do definaltly have souls, you dont have to go to church to believe it but in the bible it contradicts it self as it is a man made book, we are promised eternal life and also animals go to a place far beyond our dreams


----------



## MissShelley

I do believe animals have souls. I also belive that animals have guardian angels too  

We took some pictures of Max a few months ago, and the pictures had what looked like orbs in them, a big one and two smaller ones, I need to get my psychic friend to confirm it is orbs, but i'm convinced it was Max's angels looking out for him 

I know Max will come to us when we're ready  And i'm not afraid of death because I know my dog and people I love will be waiting for me


----------



## Jenny Smedley

My next pet book, Pets Are Forever, with a foreword by Brian May, is out on Monday 6th June. It's also featured in today's Daily Express 
Express.co.uk - Home of the Daily and Sunday Express | Express Yourself :: Pets have souls too


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

I will look out for both your books as they look interesting  Good luck with the 2nd one !


----------



## Mese

Animals do have souls , no doubt in my mind whatsoever

Its human beings I worry about , not all of them , but certainly some do get me wondering


----------



## Guinevere13

Mese said:


> Animals do have souls , no doubt in my mind whatsoever
> 
> Its human beings I worry about , not all of them , but certainly some do get me wondering


I was going to say the same thing myself!


----------



## Jenny Smedley

Exactly! I feel the same too! Animals can be our spiritual teachers, there's no doubt.


----------



## Jenny Smedley

I'm going for the record of 'recommended' clicks on The Express webpage - up to 108 so far, so if anyone has time, under my photo (once the whole page has loaded) a little 'recommend' button appears. If anyone has the time to go there and click it I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Raventhorn

Me: "Anything with a personality has a soul - all living things have personality."
Random person i was talking to, whose name i have long forgotten:"Trees are alive, but trees don't have personality..."
Me: "Have you ever gotten to know a tree?"


----------



## DogLover1981

I am doubtful Animals nor humans have souls. What about a 'soul' distinguishes it from personality?


----------



## Zanki

I think they do. Animals aren't that different to humans when you watch them closely. They feel sad and scared when they lose a friend. I had a gerbil who morned for his friend for weeks. I once saw a duck by the side of the road, its friend had been hit by a car and was motionless. It was so sad, you could see the duck was really upset, his face I will never forget. I once saw sea monkeys feeding one of their dying friends when I put fresh food in one day. A group of little ones swam over to the food, picked out the largest piece, swam it over to the larger dying one and fed the food to it. Now who says small animals don't have souls. There was no reason for them to help it. 

As for other things. If an animal didn't have a soul, why are there so many reported cases or sightings of animal spirits. I've had a few animals come back and see me after they've gone. The one that scared me was my rabbit. When I was younger, she used to wake me up every night thumping her feet in her hutch at about 2am. A year after she died, I was woken up by the same sound, went on for the same amount of time and scared the crap out of me. I mostly see the animals in my dreams, like how I saw my nan. I know it sounds strange, but it can happen. (I'm not a ghost nut or anything, I just see stuff sometimes and have an open mind about it).


----------



## Honey Bee

The answer to this question for me has to be yes. I am aware of my soul as a completely separate entity to my physical body, which has its own separate existance. I am aware of this when I dream and when I have done past life regressions, meditations etc and gained information I had not previously known. Whether you believe in past lives and reincarnation or not, it is all very interesting. 

One of our dogs, Tara, a GSD was PTS at 14 years, 16 years ago. She is still around. When we are walking Honey we often feel an invisible presence rub against us. Sometimes this can make us jump even though we know who it is. Honey frequently plays with her as well, which is quite amusing. It's like watching a film of 2 dogs playing but one of them has been deleted. They get on brialliantly and sometimes I think Tara is helping or teaching Honey. We have also felt Tara in the house and she often jumps on the bed. I am use to this now but at first it was a bit off putting, especially if I was alone in the house at the time. It is a comfort to know she is around and she can obviously travel between this world and her new home. 

My understanding is that all the dogs I have known are currently living with my soul family (spirit guides) whether we call this heaven, rainbow bridge or any other name. One day, when I leave this place I will return there and be with them. :001_smile:

I hope both your books do well and raise awareness and I will look out for them.


----------



## Debxan

wooliewoo said:


> My old cat has been seen sat by me several times by a spiritulist so there must be something in it all..........


I had a similar experience....

I visited a medium a couple of years ago and as soon as I met him he asked me if I had had a big dog! I had - my dear old boy who was with me for 14 years but who had been dead for almost 9 when I was asked that question. I found it very comforting.


----------



## K.W.S

I think the dog doesn`t go anywhere after his physical body is dead. We just don`t see them, even though they are right by our side


----------



## Debxan

K.W.S said:


> I think the dog doesn`t go anywhere after his physical body is dead. We just don`t see them, even though they are right by our side


I'd like to think so. I often think of my two dogs at unexpected moments and can imagine them next to me so perhaps they are.


----------

